# Upping macros question



## thebull2012 (Feb 11, 2013)

I changed my diet around a bit. Now I'm around 315g protein for the day and 204 carbs for the day. I would really like 350-360 protein for the day but increasing that will put my total cals above maintenance level, at this time I have them below maintenance level because I'm trying to lose fat. 300 cals below maintenance to be exact. 

So whats the trick to this? Bump up the protein and add more mins to my cardio sessions. THe only foods in my daily intake that have the least amount of fat is my egg whites. But even increasing them still puts my totals above maintenance. I'm guessing if I wanted more protein then I have to add more cardio to keep my macros below maintenance, correct??


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 12, 2013)

Well some questions...Why do you want to bump up protein? How much do you weigh?  I would highly doubt that increasing protein by that much will generate increased muscle protein synthesis or lead to more lean mass.  

If you are trying to lose fat, why not work on nutrient timing and staggering kcals on training days versus off days.  Possibly drop carbs down lower on off days and focus on consuming high quality nutrients peri-workout. 

Carbs and protein have the same kcals per gram, you could reduce carbs by x amount and increase protein by x amount and you will be at the same kcal level.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 12, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Well some questions...Why do you want to bump up protein? How much do you weigh?  I would highly doubt that increasing protein by that much will generate increased muscle protein synthesis or lead to more lean mass.
> 
> If you are trying to lose fat, why not work on nutrient timing and staggering kcals on training days versus off days.  Possibly drop carbs down lower on off days and focus on consuming high quality nutrients peri-workout.
> 
> Carbs and protein have the same kcals per gram, you could reduce carbs by x amount and increase protein by x amount and you will be at the same kcal level.



:yeahthat:Some good advise here!


----------



## thebull2012 (Feb 12, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Well some questions...Why do you want to bump up protein? How much do you weigh?  I would highly doubt that increasing protein by that much will generate increased muscle protein synthesis or lead to more lean mass.
> 
> If you are trying to lose fat, why not work on nutrient timing and staggering kcals on training days versus off days.  Possibly drop carbs down lower on off days and focus on consuming high quality nutrients peri-workout.
> 
> Carbs and protein have the same kcals per gram, you could reduce carbs by x amount and increase protein by x amount and you will be at the same kcal level.



I wanted to bump it up to increase muscle mass. But if it won't make a difference then I won't worry with it. I weigh 240. I am trying to lose fat. My carbs are around 202g per day. To me I felt that is a lot but I've been told its low. I'm very unsure on a lot of nutrition but carbs has me stumped. I don't know how much is too little to keep my body from using muscle as energy and I don't know how much is too much to turn to fat. I'm so lost.


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

Assuming that you are around 200 lbs (bw), 315g of protein is over 1.5 g per pound of body weight.  You really wouldn't need more than that.  

If your goal is to lower body fat, I think AtomAnt hit it on the head.  Play with your carb intake. Focus on timing them pre/intra/post work out.  Hell, you could even drop carbs all together on off days and see how your body responds.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

What's your current cardio as weight is now and is it done pre workout or post wkout.?  This can help with question brutha..

Any AAS or peptide useage currently? Igf1r3 has been good to me to burn fat and keep muscle.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 12, 2013)

Bull, although carbohydrates are going to be anti-catabolic and are protein sparing, if your protein is high (1.5g per pound) with frequent feedings you will have a constant inflow on amino acids and a positive nitrogen balance.

It is very possible to gain lean body mass on a ketogenic diet, as carbohydrate are not NECESSARY, but can facilitate better recovery and growth when used properly in conjuction with a comprehensive nutrition and training protocol.  This is something you will have to determine on your own through trial and error or with a coach.

You will not use muscle tissue for energy as long as you aren't in a starvation state and have a drastic caloric deficit.  Ensure you are getting proper nutrition around your workouts and focus nutrition at that time on recovery and growth and every other meal throughout the day should be geared towards fat loss.


----------



## thebull2012 (Feb 12, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Bull, although carbohydrates are going to be anti-catabolic and are protein sparing, if your protein is high (1.5g per pound) with frequent feedings you will have a constant inflow on amino acids and a positive nitrogen balance.
> 
> It is very possible to gain lean body mass on a ketogenic diet, as carbohydrate are not NECESSARY, but can facilitate better recovery and growth when used properly in conjuction with a comprehensive nutrition and training protocol.  This is something you will have to determine on your own through trial and error or with a coach.
> 
> You will not use muscle tissue for energy as long as you aren't in a starvation state and have a drastic caloric deficit.  Ensure you are getting proper nutrition around your workouts and focus nutrition at that time on recovery and growth and every other meal throughout the day should be geared towards fat loss.



thanks man, I've always been a worry wart about carbs. I feel a lot better about them after reading that. 

@Iron, 

My cardio right now it HIIT every other day and 30-45 mins of long duration slow cardio every day in between. I go twice so my cardio is usually done in the morning after a shake. Weights at night. Right now I'm not running anything. I am fixing to go through a surgery and I don't want to start a cycle on my rat and end up having to pause for a few weeks because I will be recovering on the couch. 

Thank you guys for the help.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

You are on a good path bro..good read for everyone..


----------

